# Malayan Shrimp



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

She happen to be close to the glass..so took a shot of her today...

The common malayan shrimp









shes pregnant..


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

oohh look at the lil eggs!  Beautiful markings...


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanks Jess..
I got bored today..so started snapping some pics..haha..
Glad you enjoyed this one.


----------

